
Amazon Prime Day 2019 – AWS Metrics - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-prime-day-2019-powered-by-aws/
======
nodesocket
It would be an interesting if on Prime day, they also discounted AWS resources
created during the two days. If anything would be great marketing and
publicity.

